# [kde]  quiero quitar el entorno Kde  (abierto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta gran familia Gentoo y Un prospero año nuevo.

Bueno el caso es que quiero eliminar el entorno gráfico de mi portátil, pero cuando actualizo quiere instalar de nuevos paquetes de Kde como: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/kde-env-4.5.5
> 
> kde-base/kdelibs-4.5.5
> ...

 

He seguido varios post incluso la guía Kde pero este comando no me responde o no lo utilice bien   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge -C @kde-4.X @kdebase-4.X @kde-3.5

 

La única opción que he utilizado para eliminar es:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C

 

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me presten  :Cool: 

----------

## gringo

si no has usado un metapaquete ( kde, kdebase-startkde o algo similar) lo único que puedes hacer es borrarlo " a mano" :

- elimina de tu make.conf la USE kde si es que aún la tienes y cualquier USE que haga que se instalen dependencias de kde, como puede ser phonon, semantic-desktop, plasma,etc.

- asegúrate de no estar usando el perfil kde (aunque creo que esto no influye si tienes p.ej. -kde en tu make.conf)

- vete a tu archivo world y elimina cualquier referencia a kde o dependencias de algún paquete de kde.

- ejecuta emerge -pv --depclean. Si hay alguna dependencia que está en el aire te avisará.

saluetes

----------

